# Topics > Agriculture >  Agri-Food Technology Research Group, University of Lincoln, Lincoln, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - agrifoodtech.blogs.lincoln.ac.uk

Group Coordinator - Tom Duckett

Projects:

3D Vision Assisted Robotic Harvesting of Broccoli

----------

